# Exegetical MP3's



## kalawine (May 2, 2008)

Can anyone help me out? I am looking for some online Reformed teaching on MP3 that goes book by book, chapter by chapter. This seems to be very hard to find. I love listening to S. Lewis Johnson teaching through the Bible. But in his Eschatology he was dispensational  He was Reformed but (it seems to me) because of Donald Grey Barnhouse's influence in his life he was dispensational. There has to be someone out there, past or present, who has some good teaching frrom Genesis to Revelation with a good handle on Covenant Theology.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 2, 2008)

The sermons of First Pres Jackson (Lig Duncan, Derek Thomas):

Sermon Archive Index


----------



## Pergamum (May 9, 2008)

Cool! Is thee anyone out there that might be able to burn some of these for me? I would pay for the discs and shipping if they were burned and shipped to my dad. Need fuel for the mind for my hikes, but cannot download files here without great difficulty.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 16, 2008)

*Kalawine, 
This series by Pastor Joe Morecraft is not chapter by chapter but it is a sermon on each book of the Bible. I can highly recommend it. The MP3's are on SermonAudio.com and they are free. Try searching Pastor Morecraft's sermons for what books are posted that he has preached through.

SermonAudio.com - Chalcedon Presbyterian Church

*


----------



## BaptisticFire2007 (Sep 30, 2008)

kalawine said:


> He was Reformed but (it seems to me) because of Donald Grey Barnhouse's influence in his life he was dispensational. There has to be someone out there, past or present, who has some good teaching frrom Genesis to Revelation with a good handle on Covenant Theology.



Nope, he was actually a graduate of Dallas Theological, hence the dispensationalism


----------



## pm (Sep 30, 2008)

*Romans by John Piper*

John Piper has an excellent (and very long) MP3 Series on Romans

Sermons on Romans :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library


----------



## dcrawford (Sep 30, 2008)

Try this website not all of his sermons are there.
Welcome to West Cannon Baptist Church


----------



## Seb (Sep 30, 2008)

The link that Pastor Greco posted above seems to be broken. Here's a different link to the sermons he mentioned:

The Sermon Archives at First Pres Jackson

Unfortunately many of the sermons on that page are not in MP3. It appears that they are just transcripts of the sermons.


----------



## Webservant (Sep 30, 2008)

Presbyterian and Reformed Sermons from Aisquith Presbyterian Church, PCA

We have lots of that. All in MP3 format. Use the drop-down box to sort by book.


----------



## Seb (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow. That's a nice site setup you've got there Rich. 

Some of those sermons are really old (1974). Any idea how far back these archives go?


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 30, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Cool! Is thee anyone out there that might be able to burn some of these for me? I would pay for the discs and shipping if they were burned and shipped to my dad. Need fuel for the mind for my hikes, but cannot download files here without great difficulty.



Pergamum, PM me and we might be able to work something out. I used to live on dial up, and I know how frustrating it can be.

Covenant Seminary posts online lectures of some of its courses. These include lectures on NT books. They might be helpful.

Covenant Worldwide - Home Page


----------



## Webservant (Sep 30, 2008)

Seb said:


> Wow. That's a nice site setup you've got there Rich.
> 
> Some of those sermons are really old (1974). Any idea how far back these archives go?


They go back to about 1973. We just finished that project. Took a looong time.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 30, 2008)

Webservant said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. That's a nice site setup you've got there Rich.
> ...



Rich, Thank you very much! I do believe that this will be what I've been looking for!
Kevin


----------



## biggandyy (Sep 30, 2008)

R.C. Sproul used to sell an iPod preloaded with hours and hours of his radio ministry. I wonder if it is still available?

http://naderereformatie.blogspot.com/2005/06/rc-sproul-on-ipod.html


----------



## Webservant (Oct 1, 2008)

biggandyy said:


> R.C. Sproul used to sell an iPod preloaded with hours and hours of his radio ministry. I wonder if it is still available?
> 
> Nadere Reformatie: R.C. Sproul on iPod


He was advertizing in World magazine until a few months ago.


----------



## Webservant (Oct 1, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Webservant said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...


My prayer is that it will bless you as much as it blessed me when I set it up. You have to love a job where the data you manipulate has a positive effect on your character!


----------



## puritan lad (Oct 1, 2008)

Covenant Community Church Pastor S

He does one book in the Morning Service, one in the Evening Service, and a Sunday School lesson, so you have to sort through them as they are listed by date.

Sxcellent Preacher (and he is my pastor, so I'm biased). Good stuff nevertheless.


----------

